# Different



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

(pics from 'tinternet)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes they are


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

couple more


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So basically it's any dial, chapter ring, hand set, bezel, bezel insert combination you could possible think of









Edit: Date wheel as well


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> (pics from 'tinternet)


George, Bungle & Zippy?







:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i quite like them........


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like the red one, not sure about the green and yellow though. The other two are nice especially the black face with the orange hand.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nasty.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep the've got to be the worst pile of







I've seen for a while


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

For some reason they bring to mind Lambos from the 70's


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Bob Thayer? I know the SKX007 is one of his.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice one MrT

I do like the red & the white faced monsters, where would I find them ?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Bob Thayer? I know the SKX007 is one of his.


bang on Howard!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Yep the've got to be the worst pile of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have a charm


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Shawn










Thanks for the PM

Very interesting


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry but they look like *****.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

colinryan said:


> Sorry but they look like shite.


Well said that man









I mean there's moding a watch, but some of these Monster are just exactly that


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

colinryan said:


> Sorry but they look like *****.


I know monsters are not every one's cup of tea but what makes these look like a pile of ***** ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

IMHO they just go to prove that no matter how bad something looks to start with someone can always find a why to make it look worse


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> IMHO they just go to prove that no matter how bad something looks to start with someone can always find a why to make it look worse


Something tells me you're not a big fan of monsters


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Original Monster's are okay, but these monstrosities are bloody awfull


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Im a big monster fan but these have no finish ,they need some wording ie diver auto or some thing?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but they look like *****.
> ...


you man you dont like!!!

i know there not everyoneas cup of tea....but one mans customised monster is anothers mans seadweller


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I have to say, I find the Monster perfect as it is. To my mind, this is either someone trying as many wacky colours as possible or, perhaps it's guilding the lilly. You can find as many expletives as you like, but unless you can express it in terms of why a design doesn't work, you have to accept taste is personal. I wouldn't buy one, but then - I would never buy Swatch, either.

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll go with the ***** vote. I Love the original Black Monster and I can even respect the Orange one despite hating orange dials. But these remind me of the repainted dialled watches you see on ebay that are listed with the dubious source of origin 'from India.'


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > (pics from 'tinternet)
> ...


i was thinking more like rod, jane and freddie!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Had the hots for Jane when I was about 10.














:lol:


----------

